# Adding A Radio Antenna



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

My 2002 26RS didn't come with the radio antenna option. It probably was to forward thinking way back then to consider that you might want to listen to a radio station when camping. Anyway, I digress.

I am thinking about drilling a hole through the roof directly above the cabinet that the radio is mounted to. I would then mount the antenna and use the approved rubber roof patching goo.

Problem is I have actually gotten as far as marking the exact spot where I want to go through the roof, but can't pull the trigger.

Is there a better way to improve radio reception or should I go for it?

-Matt


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Route it into the fridge compartment and run the wires up to the roof vent. This way you make no hole in the rubber.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

They make a radio antenna that will mount to a side wall. Try radio shack. I would rather drill a hole in the side than the roof. The roof is multiple layers, and if you accidentally (murphys law) hit a aluminum beam, you will have 2 holes.

John


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Go with an indoor antenna!!

If that doesn't work then drill ..

I have to disagree about the side .. I would think that it would be more likely to get torn off or interfer with the awning... I would go with the roof and caulk like hell...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Tough call, Matt!

Most mods don't scare me, but drilling a hole in the roof...








I like Andy's idea. Find an existing hole you can feed through. If you do drill, I would avoid doing so above the cabinets. I think I would rather have it in a place where I can keep an eye on it. Above the cabinets, it could leak quite a lot before you noticed.

And remember the old addage: Measure twice (I like three times!), drill once.

Good Luck,
Doug


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Take a look at your roof. How many other things petrude through it? Air Cond. vents, drain vents, etc. Do they leak? Proably not, because they're caulked. 
Don't be afraid to drill through the roof as long as you caulk adequately, you'll be fine. After all, that's what caulk is for. Just make sure the location is correct and there's no cross member.
I would definitely use an ariel with a spring base on it that would give in the event you catch it on a tree limb.

Of course if it were me, I'd prefer going through the sidewall before going through the roof, but I don't know where your radio is located. If its on the wall where the awning is located, I'd go through the roof.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

I went through the roof to add my Sirius satellite antenna, I drilled a 1/4" hole behind the tv antenna booster cover plate up through the roof.
First I cleaned the area on the roof with a bit of unleaded gas.. (like the instructions on the caulking tube told me to)
After drilling, I ran the antenna wire through the hole, and put a two inch diameter by half inch high base of rubber roof caulking on the area around and in that 1/4" hole. No way is it ever going to leak!
I also used the rubber roof caulking to stick the little anntena to a small piece of aluminum sheet and then caulked the aluminum to the roof. I looks quite good, like it belongs there!

Scott


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

I added a satellite mount to my roof and had to drill four tiny starter holes for the mount screws. The screw threads were covered with gorilla glue and for the top of the screws???.......caulk, caulk, caulk, and caulk some more and you will have no problems.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I find even with the factory install antenna the radio reception is not very good. I'm upgrading mine and making sure it has an i-pod connection & sat. Never need to listen to the radio again.







For sat I will go indooor, incase I have to move it based on tree location & the camp site.

Thor


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

On my 5th wheel, the antenna is mounted on the side wall of the slide out room


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

dougdogs said:


> On my 5th wheel, the antenna is mounted on the side wall of the slide out room
> [snapback]79356[/snapback]​


Really?

There is clearance room when the slide is retracted? Interesting...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Most eletronics specialty stores that sell and install car stereos/cd players etc. carry a couple types of indoor antennas that can be hidden or what ever . I have one because we replaced our OB stock radio with a car stereo/cd player etc.
The one we got has wings that look like carbon fiber or graphite . It had sticky stuff on each wing for mounting and we just stuck it to the very topmost part of the closest window, while hiding the cable behind valances and cabinet. 
It works great .good reception and is not obvious or objectionable esthetics wise.
Try Crutchfield if you want to see one .We got ours at a place called Aspen Sound in Missoula. I am sure they can be found at most electronics stores. Good luck whatever you decide.

sunny

Dallas


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Maybe you could try an on-glass antenna. ~$20. Only problem I would see is that it is vertically polarized, so you would have know how long the antenna portion is and make sure you have a window that long. Othewise you could also go with a thru-the-glass antenna for $35.

I use thru-the-glass for my ham antennas and they work great.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Just put in a Satellite dish and be done, over 100 music channels.

Sorry I couldn't resist.

Bill.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> Just put in a Satellite dish and be done, over 100 music channels.


Yeap, that's what I did.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

zoomzoom8 said:


> I added a satellite mount to my roof and had to drill four tiny starter holes for the mount screws. The screw threads were covered with gorilla glue and for the top of the screws???.......caulk, caulk, caulk, and caulk some more and you will have no problems.
> [snapback]79336[/snapback]​


gorilla glue.....gorilla glue.....gorilla glue.....gorilla glue.....gorilla glue.....gorilla glue.....gorilla glue.....gorilla glue.....gorilla glue.....gorilla glue.....gorilla glue.....gorilla glue.....

...get the idea I think you should use this stuff? Do NOT get it on your skin!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

As long as you plan out what you are doing and take your time doing
You should be able to mount it on the roof and just make sure you seal everything up 
nice and tight you should be fine
But if you don't feel comfortable doing it I would go with the on glass on

Don


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

No holes! You'll regret it later on.

I wish mine DIDN'T have the antenna.

Holes are leaks waiting to happen, IMO.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> dougdogs said:
> 
> 
> > On my 5th wheel, the antenna is mounted on the side wall of the slide out room
> ...


only protrudes an inch or two. if you look at RLW7302's picture in his signature, you will see the antenna between the windows on the slideout


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Lots of great advice, thanks everyone!

I think I will start with the inside glass antenna and see how that works. If that doesn't do it I may start drilling.

-Matt


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Good luck....and keep us posted







(pun intended!!)


----------

